

How to Select Your Angels - ptrwtts
http://mindovermeta.com/2011/06/how-to-select-your-angels-notes/

======
ptrwtts
Some rough notes from the event that Orrick held. A friend found them useful,
so you may too (whether or not you attended)! I also put up notes from the
'How to Choose the Right Incubator for Your Startup' event here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2686089>

